# Legion of the Damned rules update, Beastmen



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

This from the latest New Releases catalog from GW Japan, found here (Japanese only):
http://jp.games-workshop.com/newreleases/newreleases.htm

Legion of the Damned will receive a modification to their rules shortly. Sergeants at present cannot exchange their bolt pistols, only their boltguns, for another weapon. This will be modified to include upgrades for both boltguns and pistols. This will probably come in the form of an updated FAQ outside Japan.

Also, new Beastmen army book, etc., will be out in February (in case it hasn't been noted elsewhere).

EDIT: Beastmen covered in this thread, w/cover art.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50272


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just looking through the FAQ on the GW site and found this

"Page 138, Legion of the Damned, Options.
Change the second bullet point to:

The Damned Sergeant may replace his boltgun
and/or bolt pistol with:"

so they already coverd that part of the unit, just thought I would help you out with that


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Must have looked at an older version, then. Thanks. Mods, close this if you like.


----------

